# removing the catalytic converter



## robatbryn (Mar 10, 2015)

I am trying to remove my Nissan Almera 1.5 activ's Catalytic converter, and was thinking if there was a de-cat kit (or something, I'm not good with the technical terms) for this type of car. Thanks


----------



## BoostedGa16 (Sep 7, 2014)

If the cat your speaking of isnt like right in front of the motor,on your exhaust manifold,then just cut that b*tch off!lol.But before you do so make sure you have a shop aligned that will weld in a straight pipe for you,or you have the resources to do so yourself.I cut mine off one day and didn't make the latter arrangements,long story short i drove around with my exhaust dumping under my driver seat for about a month,until I found a "reputable" shop to assist me in my cat delete. It is illegal to delete the catylitic conv. in the US.


----------



## Hookah (Nov 3, 2015)

Out of curiosity, I once went for a drive with an open header (no pipe) on a GA16DE. It was so loud that I had to cover one ear with a hand, and the other ear plugged with my shoulder while holding the steering wheel with that arm because it was so loud that it literally hurt my ears. People were standing in their yards to see what was coming down the road before I was even in sight. Frankly, it was embarrassing. I reinstalled the pipe as soon as possible.

The throttle response was great with an open header, but it would instantly lose torque after the initial lurch. I'm assuming you're just doing a cat delete and keeping a pipe. My parts car strangely doesn't have a cat, but has the resonator on the pipe. Again, out of curiosity, one day I swapped it's exhaust onto my car. With only the cat missing, it was surprisingly louder than my pipe with the cat.

If you are going to do a cat delete, consider having a whole new pipe installed. It's just $150-$200 in my area to do the header-back, and you can get a slightly larger size than stock depending on what mods you have. If you want a tidier kit, high-flow cats are available for even less.


----------



## Rickyreyer (Sep 18, 2016)

QUESTION: Does removing the Cat Con. alter the onboard computers function commands to the engine?


----------

